
Sony reveals Project Morpheus, its VR headset for PS4 - adidash
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/18/5523984/sony-reveals-project-morpheus-its-vr-system-for-ps4
======
DigitalSea
2014 is going to be the year of virtual reality headsets. Now that Sony have
announced they're in the game, you can bet your bottom dollar that we'll be
hearing of other companies like Samsung and Microsoft announcing their own
virtual reality headsets which are most likely already in development.

I was young in the 90's, but I remember when the 3D glasses thing was a trend
for a bit. It was crappy, but any Direct3D game would work with the glasses
and the ones I had would only work with an NVIDIA graphics card. They were
shutter glasses, but in a darkened room, they would work quite effectively.

The thing that excites me other than new competitors in the space driving up
the quality of the VR headets space, is the price coming down. The more
competitors the better, the Occulus Rift is great if you've ever experienced
it, but not affordable for the average consumer just yet. If Sony can price it
right, they've just upped the game.

The future is exciting. Surprised it took this long for competitors to emerge
in the VR space, especially when the Rift started attracting large amounts of
funding and key players.

------
kibibu
Live blog of the announcement here: [http://www.roadtovr.com/gdc-2014-sony-
computer-entertainment...](http://www.roadtovr.com/gdc-2014-sony-computer-
entertainment-driving-future-innovation-live-blog-515pm-pdt/)

------
keyle
It's heating up! and more competition probably means better prices and better
experience for us, consumers.

